# Disturbing Abuse, But Will Have Happy Ending



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, everyone from the cold and snowy north - there has been a story of horse abuse unfolding in our news up here, and last night's update was the clincher for me! Time to do something to help....
About 45 miles northeast, there was a report of severely starved and neglected horses - apparantly not the 1st time Animal Control has had a visit to this person's property. This time a vet was called out as well as North Horse Rescue to find 7 horses severely starved and dehydrated. Two were laying prone in the snow with ribs sticking out, bloody hooves, and patches of hair missing. They were euthanized on the spot. The remaining 5 are in very bad condition, but at least still standing. 
On the news last night, it was heart-warming to see that tiny community (most up here are tiny!) had come together to help - a hay farmer and his wife were donating 200 bales of hay, and numerous people had come to help unload and do other necessary tasks. The horses were so visibly thin, it was hard to imagine their pain. The director stated "They hadn't stopped eating and drinking since they were rescued, and hoped they could put on 100 lbs within the month. Any donations of money, supplies, and time were gratefully accepted". In the news clip, there was a child with it's mom stroking one of their noses, and these horses appeared to be so glad for the loving attention. Even as they were petted, they didn't stop eating hay, and had such a sad, but sweet look in their eyes.
My mare is given the best hay, grain, alfalfa (warmed up with apples in cold weather), double thick bedding in her shed, a million hugs, kisses, and always told she's a good girl every single day. I couldn't shake the vision of what I saw as I was brushing her mane and she was nuzzling me back....
I called the rescue director this morning after the a.m. feed, and said I was going to TSC for my own supplies, and what could I donate? I ended up putting together 3 "goodie bags", (3 of the 5 surviving are together @ one barn) and will bring them out after this next storm passes - I'll also bring work gloves, and help groom and do necessary chores. When I talked with her, she also shared that one of them has a severe stomach ulcer, and one has a heart condition now due to the dehydration. Something else wrong with an eye, etc. on top of the shocking malnutrition they all have. 
Not sharing that part to give myself glory, but honestly, I'm so excited to be able to do it. Not just once, but I'm going to make it a true volunteer project whenever I can. I love my horse so very much, and watching the news last night, I just wanted to hug each and every one of them, tell them how beautiful they are, and make them feel that way. The wonderful people in this organization are doing just that, but I can't wait to do it too. *Every horse deserves to be loved and cared for!*


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for helping them out Northernstar!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

It is going to be my greatest pleasure, and I can't wait to shower them with extra love


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome job NorthernStar. It's so sad to hear how people can do that to animals. Nice to hear about the community coming together to help. Thank you for helping out. It will do your heart good.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I totally agree - my heart is already bursting with love for these guys I saw. I'd be out there right after feeding my own horse in the morning, but we have quite a nasty snowstorm coming... Sat. hopefully!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats northern that is awesome you can give time and some donations to some rescues.... they will appreciate it and it will make your heart feel complete  if you can get pics would love to see the beauties you are going to help


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I definately will! There was another photo in today's paper, and last night's news clip was top headline on my computer - sorry I don't have time to figure out how to move and attatch these, but you can look up "cadillacnews.com" (MI) to view today's article & photo (Pg. A2)... youtube may show the clip - "TV 7&4 Traverse City - 'Starving Horses Bring Community Together Wed. Jan 11'"... From what the Horse North Rescue told me, they're condition is worse than what they could show on the news - they're finally loved and cared for now, thank goodness!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure the horses thank you!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

That's so sweet of you! The biggest thanks I hope for when I get there, will be a nuzzle after feeding them and gaining their trust thereafter


----------

